# Radius curve for KMI engine



## daylight (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, finally got my hands on a KM1 engine. I am considering an indoor G Scale layout. If I do an around the wall I will have a 20' by 10' layout. (or 16' by 9' to give myself room om each side). 

Here is a picture of the engine (the one on the left). 

http://www.reynaulds.com/km1.aspx

It's a 1:32 scale size. What is the minimum radius I can use for this engine. I do realize that when you ask for a minimum radius you will have to tread slowly around the track.

KM1 makes a general claim that because of the short coupling the engines can navigate a 1020 mm curve (approximately 40.157 inches). Does that mean that I would be O.K with a 60" curve?

Thank you!


----------

